# A gem and a bit of help please.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A friend told me he had an old pocket watch in a drawer, so I asked him if he had the chance could I see it, and here it is.






































any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

What a lovely watch. :thumbsup:

The case is silver and by what I can see of the hallmark was made in London in 1807.

It has a fusee movement, https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusee_(horology) , with verge escapement, https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verge_escapement ,made by Dwerrihouse of Berkeley Square London.

These links gives some information on the maker.

http://www.britishmuseum.org/research/search_the_collection_database/term_details.aspx?bioId=88139

http://www.britishmuseum.org/research/search_the_collection_database/term_details.aspx?bioId=88140

The movement is beautifully engraved including the typically used grotesque mask on the balance cock. The watch is both wound and the time set on the front rather than the back of the watch. It looks to be a "hunter" pocket watch meaning the case has a protective cover protecting the front which had to be opened to tell the time. It also means, in this instance, that there is no bezel / glass over the dial which were used on later pocket watches.

The watch has certainly seen a lot of history being 210 years old.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

davidcxn said:


> The watch has certainly seen a lot of history being 210 years old.


 Thank you for the info. The nice part is that the watch has been in the same family since new. The next thing on the cards is to find someone who can get it running again.

My poor phone pictures don't do the beautiful engraving true justice. It is a "full hunter" and was in regular every day use up to around 50-60 years ago.

Usually when someone says they have an old pocket watch its a Smith's or Ingersoll etc. What a lovely surprise this was.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice work, but production time was not as important then, allowing folks to do this kind of engravure work to such a high standard. :yes:

I was going to say pity about the enamel dial, but my dial would look pretty cracked and rough at that age as well, it's bad enough first thing in the mirror right now!  :crazy5vh:

Would be nice to have a Berkeley Square made watch "singing" away again -- hope you can find someone good to tackle the work¬


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Is that a Diamond end stone I see which would make it a real 'gem' of a watch? I'll get my coat!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Some years ago, when my hands and eyesight were better, I took one similar on for a "friend". After much internet trawling for parts, I had it back up and running for him. I gave it back to him and he asked me what he owed me. I gave him the bill for the parts, which came to less than £40 and said that I didn't want anything for labour as I had enjoyed the journey. I saw him a few weeks later and asked how the watch was going. "I sold it" he said " ....... because it was losing over a minute a day!"  He didn't even give me the chance! You think that you know a person! :angry:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh dear Mike that's not good............

Beautiful watch by the way, flowers engraved around the head of the screws, and tapered pillars as well, very nice!


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

No excuse for dirty finger nails :tongue:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Wrench, thanks so much for posting that watch, and thanks also to davidcxn for the info: it relieves me of the psychological drive I was about to undergo in searching for info myself. 

It is nice to see pre-1850 watches on the Watch Forum and we all benefit not only from seeing and understanding these venerable timepieces but also from having them returned to good working order, as part of our historical "stock," so to speak.


----------

